# seeds to start



## zippy (Jun 29, 2014)

Question I am overly cautious and want to know where to pick up 
auto flowering seeds safely and were would I get it I have a hard time trusting anyone in person.. any suggestions.. would help I am a farmer.:bolt:


----------



## BenfukD (Jun 29, 2014)

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 30, 2014)

Check the seed bank forum. Many people here use Attitude Seed Bank and Herbies Seeds.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 30, 2014)

I can tell you that I have ordered hundreds of dollars of seeds from www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com and had them delivered right to my door, and have had no issues with LEOs or having them confiscated in transit. Their shipments are very stealthy and generally quite timely.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm with multi....why autos?  There are many reputable seed banks out there, but you are most likely going to have to order seeds from Europe or Canada.  Any of the ones others mentioned above would do you well. 

Even though you are a farmer, there is a whole lot to growing cannabis and it really isn't like anything else you have probably grown.  Have you checked out what it takes to take a plant from seed to harvest?  Lighting, ventilation, soil mixtures, nutrients, pH, RH, temps, etc, etc?  Do you have a space set up?


----------



## zippy (Jul 13, 2014)

yes I have a ebb area in a closet  outside but its under alight 14500 lums  with high spectra but I have seen people use just low hal lights with full spectra and no major heat they keep it simple all I want to do is practice cloning only. I only have several things to always be concern about it has to with ph. because its a ebb system .. it goes through veg stage growing roots and growing then to blooming then to flowering but most of that can be controlled by lighting to trick the plant right? .


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 13, 2014)

Not really sure what you are saying here but as far as "tricking the plant", for photo-reactive plants, they are stimulated to change from the vegging process to the flowering process by the shorter daylight patterns that occur naturally. So that can be easily simulated in photo period plants by switching the lighting from 24hrs on to 12on/12off. 

With auto flowering plants, the 12/12 light cycles aren't needed as the plants will begin flowering when they reach their sexual maturity and the natural flowering hormones reach the level needed to take over the functions of the plants.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 13, 2014)

zippy said:


> yes I have a ebb area in a closet outside but its under alight 14500 lums with high spectra but I have seen people use just low hal lights with full spectra and no major heat they keep it simple all I want to do is practice cloning only. I only have several things to always be concern about it has to with ph. because its a ebb system .. it goes through veg stage growing roots and growing then to blooming then to flowering but most of that can be controlled by lighting to trick the plant right? .


 
 If what you are interested in is cloning, you are going to have to go with photoperiod plants and not autos as you cannot clone autos.  Like Hush mentioned, autos don't need the light cycle changed to flower.  Photoperiod plants react to less light and start producing flowering hormones.  Not sure I would call it tricking the plant though.  When you are outdoors, the shortened days as we get close to fall signs the plant to flower.  Indoors, we just go from a lot of light to 12 hours of light real fast.


----------



## passion420 (Oct 4, 2019)

BenfuD said:


> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/



Apart from the attitude seed bank*, what are the other options in USA?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 4, 2019)

passion420 said:


> Apart from the attitude, what are the other options in USA?


See the below link...

https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/buying-seeds-online.76762/


----------

